# DWR Blog Great Info



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Had this sent to me and what a great start to learn about this species of fish. Without a doubt this DWR blog will help anglers gain knowledge, information and understanding...again *THANK YOU DWR*...  

http://wildlife.utah.gov/blog/2011/my-f ... skie-trip/


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I wouldn't exactly call them poster children for demonstrating excellent catch and release practices.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dodger said:


> I wouldn't exactly call them poster children for demonstrating excellent catch and release practices.


For a 'newby' I think she did great! Obviously quite excited, but very concerned how to handle the thing.

Not only that....but.. *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

something defiantly attractive about chicks fishing.


----------

